# P-PlayMate



## Roger (Nov 14, 2004)

View attachment 42526


This little guy was smart and hide, Too bad his buddys weren't as lucky.


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

wow cool fish!


----------



## syd (Nov 6, 2004)

that was my peacock. he ate the 2 algae eaters and the moori dolphin cichlid (the piranha ate them)


----------



## Roger (Nov 14, 2004)

That fish along with the others who are now dead, use to belong to syd


----------



## lemmywinks (Jan 25, 2004)

that's nice. give somebody some fish so they are p food....


----------



## syd (Nov 6, 2004)

no i gave it to him to feed his p. not he jus decided to do it behind my back


----------



## Roger (Nov 14, 2004)

^ Liar, i did it behind his back. lol


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

thats a great pic of that fish


----------



## Roger (Nov 14, 2004)

I wounder if the little guy is still alive.


----------



## syd (Nov 6, 2004)

just look, moron


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

lol syd


----------



## Roger (Nov 14, 2004)

at the time i didn't feel like looking, moron.


----------



## Serygo (May 17, 2004)

Very Nice!


----------



## Roger (Nov 14, 2004)

RIP, that fish is now dead.


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

cool


----------



## WorldBelow07 (Dec 16, 2004)

haha i knew he would die


----------



## Roger (Nov 14, 2004)

I did too, thats why he was in there in the first place, anyways here some new tertas aka new play mates


----------

